# Brass Wars NJ



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

SATURDAY –July 27 – Riggen HO and Brass Wars – This will be a special ninth anniversary event of the new RiggenHO cars followed by a brass wars challenge race (Tyco Pro, Dynabrute, Cobramite, old Riggen and AFX brass chassied non/MT cars allowed) Tony Kurdzuk will have a few Tyco Pro short wheelbase chassis to lend for the second race. If you are interested just bring your own Tyco body. The Riggen HO race will allow the 4000 series RiggenHO chassis as well as all earlier versions. The second race will NOT allow modern scratch built brass chassied cars but if there are 4 or more entries we will run this as a separate class. See website for Riggen /Brass wars rules or ask for a rules sheet at the counter.



This is up on the Nostalgia site. I will be there.
SJJ


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

this sounds like a fun event and would love to attend and see just how my rat riggens and other junk stacks up. who am i kiddin.. i hav,nt even finished the first landshark chassis yet. just a prediction but i,m guessin an afx pan car takes the checkered flag!!


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Little over a week away. Any HT member going? 
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Bump 4 days left
sjj


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Nj brass wars*

Great Day Racing & shopping, Nostagia is a great store now open over 30 years.
Doug Morris TCP pan AFX Chassis took 1st & 2nd "2nd was me" you were correct Joegri AFX .
I was also lucky to take home 3rd in the New Riggen Class.
Picture & results should be on NJ Nastasgia site soon.

SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Darn it!!! Missed it. Glad you had fun Johnnyboy. Nice running too. 

But on a good note, my pavers patio came out amazing and he did such a nice job, he's coming back Monday to make it even bigger. 

Glad you had fun bud, and sorry I missed it.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Congrats on the racing John! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats John


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SJJ, Congratulations on a good day of racing!!! :thumbsup: 
Thanks for the info/update of pics & results.


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks guys,
Heres a couple pictures Joe sent me.
SJJ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Sigh...*

So cool!

Bee-yoo-tifull track, shiny cars, and old school slipping and sliding. 

No training wheels allowed (traction magnets)

Must be heaven.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Jersey Joe's Nirvana...*

Little shop... big fun. The _HO-stalgia_ factor is awesome. Last time I made the trek to Scotch Plains was when he had the big L&J layout. Went on an off day for racing, but did turn some laps solo. Now he has this...

http://njhobby.net/home/racing-nj-hobby/ourtracks/

Well worth the drive if you're within reasonable striking distance. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*2014*

A year gone by tomorrow is the 10 th anniversary race for the new Riggen Chassis.
Time fly's they are almost Vintage now LOL
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Postponed two weeks from today. 
SJJ


----------

